# ebay gold????



## Steve S (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi all, Im a new guy. Can the gold i have been buying on ebay produce any profits or am I wasting $$$$ thanks...steve


----------



## ericrm (Oct 20, 2012)

how are we suposed to know????


----------



## Steve S (Oct 20, 2012)

Good point, guess I'll find that out when I learn to refine!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 20, 2012)

> Hi all, Im a new guy. Can the gold i have been buying on ebay produce any profits or am I wasting $$$$ thanks...steve



There are probably 1000s of different types of gold or gold scrap, all with different values, that you could have bought. How are we supposed to know what you bought unless you tell us? 

The question is: Exactly what have you been buying and what did you pay for it? Also, photos or eBay links would be needed if you want a good answer.

Don't make duplicate posts. I deleted the other one.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Oct 20, 2012)

I would say yes you are. Because, if your already buying without the knowledge of what your buying is. Your jumping in blind. Just for fun, I got a bridge in Brooklyn I would like to sell you. :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## joem (Oct 20, 2012)

Unless you are sure of karate value and know what you can sell it for, then yes you have lost money


----------



## goldenchild (Oct 20, 2012)

joem said:


> Unless you are sure of karate value and know what you can sell it for, then yes you have lost money



I had to read this a few times until I understood what you meant. Then I realized you were talking about the opposite of judo value. Threw me for a loop :lol:


----------



## butcher (Oct 21, 2012)

:lol: I have also made that mistake and have to watch it from happening again, there are some things that spell check will not catch my mistakes,

I like the judo gold.


----------



## joem (Oct 21, 2012)

goldenchild said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you are sure of karate value and know what you can sell it for, then yes you have lost money
> ...


Yes I have a habit of adding an extra e on the end of karat. Steve knows this, lol. My meaning is; if you know nothing of an item then the item has no value. Selling is not about an object it's about perceived value and both sides are happy when that perception is met.


----------



## mikeinkaty (Dec 17, 2012)

From what I can tell, scrap gold has been going for spot price, or more, lately on eBay. So, why refine it, and just be able to get spot price?


----------



## Pantherlikher (Dec 17, 2012)

Non of you have given an answer he can work with to his saisfaction.

Stop buying blindely and start learning.
Learn what you can and find a buyer so you can deside if you can a profit on what you wish to buy.

Question is:
Are you happy with what you paid for for what you got?
If you are, then it's worth it.
I find that to be the only question to ask when "impulse buying" as apposed to buying and selling for profit.
BS. 
Still have some cents since I haven't learned enough to use it to drop silver, or gold.


----------



## Rodger Hamilton (Dec 18, 2012)

Steve, for the most part, you would be wasting your time and money.

This is because most (perhaps all) sellers peddling scrap on eBay already know the “value” of what they are selling (word gets around). But that “value” is always skewed to more than the item's true value.

Add insult to injury... when they calculate the value of gold content, they start the bidding very near “spot”.
So the unfortunate buyer ends up paying “spot” or above spot, for scrap, he doesn't realize that only fools buy scrap gold at, or near spot price.

I am not saying "there are no bargains on eBay", I am saying those bargains are so far and few between that you would spend too much time looking for them to be worth it.

There are better things to do with your hard earned money than give it to the "less than truthful".


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 18, 2012)

Steve was here for one day, well actually 45 minutes.

Jim


----------



## Rodger Hamilton (Dec 18, 2012)

jimdoc said:


> Steve was here for one day, well actually 45 minutes.
> 
> Jim



Ouch!...

Oh well... I guess I'll take comfort in the hope that someone else, at some time, wise enough to do some reading, will find this little nugget of "food for thought".


----------



## GoldHunter (Jan 3, 2013)

I've bin finding 1000 piece gold plated ring lots for 1-99 cents on ebay that has to be worth buying isn't it?


----------



## tek4g63 (Jan 3, 2013)

GoldHunter said:


> I've bin finding 1000 piece gold plated ring lots for 1-99 cents on ebay that has to be worth buying isn't it?



That depends. How much is shipping? Are you sure that they are all gold plated and don't just look like gold?

I see many things on eBay for very cheap, then shipping is something crazy like $45. Just use your best judgment.


----------



## joem (Jan 3, 2013)

GoldHunter said:


> I've bin finding 1000 piece gold plated ring lots for 1-99 cents on ebay that has to be worth buying isn't it?


I bought those a few years back, the gold wears off after the first wearing. They look great but are useless.


----------

